# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## sini

hoi, ik ben 2 keer de anticonceptiepil vergeten in een week, op de eerste dag van mijn stopweek dacht ik dat ik misschien zwanger kon zijn. ik heb een zwangerschaptest gedaan en die was negatief. dezelfde dag nog werd ik ongesteld, maar toen heb ik voor de zekerheid de morningafterpil genomen, 3 dagen na de gemeenschap, binnen die 72 uur. nu ben ik niet meer ongesteld na het gebruik van de morningafterpil. ik ben nu 2 dagen overtijd. kan ik dan nog zwanger zijn?

----------


## Leontien

Over het algemeen geeft ongesteld zijn aan dat je niet zwanger bent. Het eitje is namelijk niet bevrucht en daardoor is de verdikking in de wand van de baarmoeder niet nodig. Die was klaargemaakt voor om een embryo op te vangen. Die verdikking wordt dus opgeruimd om weer een nieuwe aan te maken. En morningafterpil werkt eigenlijk hetzelfde als een gewone pil. Vandaar dat je menstruatie nu niet komt. Het moet allemaal weer even op gang komen. Heb er vertrouwen in dat je lichaam zichzelf weer herstelt.

----------


## Selma33

Ook tijdens een zwangerschap kan je bloedverlies hebben, ik heb dat ook gehad.
https://snelzwangerworden.nl/kenmerken-zwangerschap/
De eerste keren dat ik bloed verloor heb ik dat zelfs aangezien voor een lichte menstruatie. Ik kwam er dus pas met 3 maanden achter dat ik zwanger was! Ook de morningafterpil werkt niet 100 procent.. Ik zeg niet dat je zwanger bent, die kans is klein, maar uitsluiten moet je nooit doen. Ik kan het weten  :Smile:

----------

